# Any recommended insurance companies which only deals with photo gear



## Robert T Higaki (Jan 11, 2010)

I did notice a similar thread about a year ago but my question was not answered. Currently, I do have my equipment covered by
my homeowners policy if and only if I am not a professional. I can safely say that since I no longer selling. But, my policy only covers if my equipment gets stolen. If I were to drop my camera in the Grand Canyon, my policy will not cover that. Does anybody have a policy which covers both situations? I would like to have some referrals.

                                    Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## happycranker (Jan 12, 2010)

I think Nikonians do have insurance for the USA which would be suitable, not sure if this includes world wide though?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 12, 2010)

NAPP used to have a program for its members as well.


----------



## pknoot (Jan 13, 2010)

NANPA has a great program that offers worldwide coverage at an annual premium of 2.3% of declared value:

http://www.nanpa.org/equipment_insurance.php

Highly recommended!


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Jan 16, 2010)

It appears that Nanpa is my best bet. Thanks for all the input!

                           Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------

